# Original Xbox Error 16. Never used.



## gMemo92 (Jun 4, 2017)

I have this original Xbox i never used for some time (something like 12 - 14 years). Lets just cut to the chase.

It's missing a Hard Drive.

It has a mod chip in it.

I have 2 hard drives i am going to use either the 100GB or 500GB.

What i get when i turn it on:

I turn on the Xbox and i get an Error 16.

I put the Hard Drive in and it gives me an Error 7.



Why is it giving me this errors if it has a mod chip?

How do i get the system working again? Do i need some recovery disc? Auto Installer? Give me something easy.

I burned a program called Slayer EvoX on to a DVD-R.

I put the disk on the Xbox and nothing. I still get the errors.


----------



## nero99 (Jun 4, 2017)

Can you post a picture of the error screens? It may help us assist you better


----------



## jellybeangreen2 (Jun 4, 2017)

gMemo92 said:


> I have this original Xbox i never used for some time (something like 12 - 14 years). Lets just cut to the chase.
> 
> It's missing a Hard Drive.
> 
> ...



What modchip do you have?

Error 16 it can't set the clock date and time. This has happened also after you've formatted your HDD. You said it was missing, so I presume you get this error when you don't plug the HDD in? 

Error 7 is a time out on the HDD. So what HDD are you using. Are you using ide drive or sata with ide to sata adapter?


----------



## gMemo92 (Jun 4, 2017)

jellybeangreen2 said:


> What modchip do you have?
> 
> Error 16 it can't set the clock date and time. This has happened also after you've formatted your HDD. You said it was missing, so I presume you get this error when you don't plug the HDD in?
> 
> Error 7 is a time out on the HDD. So what HDD are you using. Are you using ide drive or sata with ide to sata adapter?



I have no idea what Mod Chip it has. All i know is it's green and squared shaped and it has colored wires running down to the motherboard that are soldered on to it. 

I am using a empty 100GB IDE seagate. I wiped the hard drive for use on the Xbox. 

I get the error 16 when i plug the HDD.

If i plug it and turn it on

I get Error 7. 

Look. I have the CD with the burned Slayer EvoX thingy. 

Please tell me there is way to bring this Xbox back to live. 

I've never done this sort of stuff so i am not too familiar with Modding and the Programs and all that sort of stuff.


----------



## gMemo92 (Jun 4, 2017)

nero99 said:


> Can you post a picture of the error screens? It may help us assist you better



There just the Xbox error code screens.


----------



## demon33 (Jun 4, 2017)

If it was working with the chip in it , it shoud be good. If you have the Slayer evox CD I think it can format your hdd
It's been a while ...
Maybe this can help :
https://gbatemp.net/threads/original-xbox-error-16-message-need-help.362592/


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 4, 2017)

Re


gMemo92 said:


> I have no idea what Mod Chip it has. All i know is it's green and squared shaped and it has colored wires running down to the motherboard that are soldered on to it.
> 
> I am using a empty 100GB IDE seagate. I wiped the hard drive for use on the Xbox.
> 
> ...


The hdd is missing the dashboard files.
That is the reason why it won't boot. (also try a different hdd)
And use a HeXen DVD to install the dashboards.


----------



## gMemo92 (Jun 5, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Re
> 
> The hdd is missing the dashboard files.
> That is the reason why it won't boot. (also try a different hdd)
> And use a HeXen DVD to install the dashboards.



Why not the slayer CD? Also how do you know the modchip is even working? I insert the disk and nothing happens i still get that error 16 with the hard drive.


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 5, 2017)

No dashboard. The drive needs formated, partitioned, dashboard, and locked with the console specific key.


----------



## gMemo92 (Jun 5, 2017)

demon33 said:


> If it was working with the chip in it , it shoud be good. If you have the Slayer evox CD I think it can format your hdd
> It's been a while ...
> Maybe this can help :
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/original-xbox-error-16-message-need-help.362592/




Know of a way to enable the chip? ... The Xbox wasne't mine it was one of my relatives Xbox. But i remember it worked. But now its mine. But it didn't have a Hard Drive and it keeps getting those errors but know i have 2 of those old IDE hard drives. I know that it has to do with the darn dashboard files. But now what i want to know is how do i get the modchip running? The Xbox appears to be doing nothing when i insert the disk it just stays in the error screen.

Could the chip be bad?

Do you want to me to post a picture of the mod chip?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WeedZ said:


> No dashboard. The drive needs formated, partitioned, dashboard, and locked with the console specific key.


But it has a mod chip. Woudn't a modchip+cd just allow me to format the drive? I know what you are talking about it's called the EEPROM. I don't think i need it if it has a modchip.


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 5, 2017)

gMemo92 said:


> Know of a way to enable the chip? ... The Xbox wasne't mine it was one of my relatives Xbox. But i remember it worked. But now its mine. But it didn't have a Hard Drive and it keeps getting those errors but know i have 2 of those old IDE hard drives. I know that it has to do with the darn dashboard files. But now what i want to know is how do i get the modchip running? The Xbox appears to be doing nothing when i insert the disk it just stays in the error screen.
> 
> Could the chip be bad?
> 
> ...


It should. Here's what I want you to do. Check the jumper on the hdd your using. Make sure it's set to master/single. Then try using hexen as @DarkGabbz suggested.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 5, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> No dashboard. The drive needs formated, partitioned, dashboard, and locked with the console specific key.


The drive doesn't need to be locked when a modchip is installed.


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 5, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> The drive doesn't need to be locked when a modchip is installed.


I know this. I skimmed the thread when I posted. He quoted me and said it had a chip. Thats why I changed my suggestion.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 5, 2017)

gMemo92 said:


> Know of a way to enable the chip? ... The Xbox wasne't mine it was one of my relatives Xbox. But i remember it worked. But now its mine. But it didn't have a Hard Drive and it keeps getting those errors but know i have 2 of those old IDE hard drives. I know that it has to do with the darn dashboard files. But now what i want to know is how do i get the modchip running? The Xbox appears to be doing nothing when i insert the disk it just stays in the error screen.
> 
> Could the chip be bad?
> 
> ...


What Bios and chip are you using (take a pic)?


----------



## demon33 (Jun 5, 2017)

The way to Use/Enable the modchip depend on what chip you have. Try booting while holding a button on your Joystick. Or if you have a switch in the back of the Xbox, on some model it was possible to have 2 dashboards (official/hacked). so if you wanted to play online on OF you hit the switch and the modchip go to stealth mode.

I migth have some old files on my server I'll have a look.

Sorry for my bad english !


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 5, 2017)

demon33 said:


> The way to Use/Enable the modchip depend on what chip you have. Try booting while holding a button on your Joystick. Or if you have a switch in the back of the Xbox, on some model it was possible to have 2 dashboards (official/hacked). so if you wanted to play online on OF you hit the switch and the modchip go to stealth mode.
> 
> I migth have some old files on my server I'll have a look.
> 
> Sorry for my bad english !


You can't enable chips with the gamepad there is a physical button for turning it on or off on  like on a Xecuter chip.


----------



## demon33 (Jun 5, 2017)

Can't remember,my xbox is softmoded. But on my PS2 if I old keys it prompt me the chip OS.

Sorry if I was wrong, but worth a try


----------



## gMemo92 (Jun 5, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> What Bios and chip are you using (take a pic)?




Took some pictures hope there good enough.

How will i know the bios?

Also the Xbox has no switch. It only has that squared chip on the side. 

http://imgur.com/AYiTwG2

http://imgur.com/My41rNz

http://imgur.com/emqoEnn


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 5, 2017)

gMemo92 said:


> Took some pictures hope there good enough.
> 
> How will i know the bios?
> 
> ...


Thats a early modchip and a v1.0 console give me some time to figure out which chip this is.
It is an old xecuter 2 chip and remove that clock cap. 
And can you give me a picture of the boot screen.


----------



## gMemo92 (Jun 5, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Thats a early modchip and a v1.0 console give me some time to figure out which chip this is.
> It is an old xecuter 2 chip and remove that clock cap.
> And can you give me a picture of the boot screen.



The picture is just the original Xbox boot screen. There is nothing else.

I will post picture anyways.

http://imgur.com/jRuHzGf


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 5, 2017)

gMemo92 said:


> The picture is just the original Xbox boot screen. There is nothing else.
> 
> I will post picture anyways.
> 
> http://imgur.com/jRuHzGf


Oh i think the chip isn't turned on or the stock bios is flashed on the chip.


----------



## gMemo92 (Jun 5, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Oh i think the chip isn't turned on or the stock bios is flashed on the chip.




Is there a way to turn it on?


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 5, 2017)

Do you have this little logo when booting?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Try booting it up without the dvd drive connected and if there is a custom error message the chip is working.


----------



## gMemo92 (Jun 5, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> View attachment 89131
> Do you have this little logo when booting?



No. It's just the green X and the green XBOX .. that is all. There is nothing on the sides or on the top or bottom. 

... Am i ever going to be able to use this Xbox? ... I really want to play some Xbox games.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 5, 2017)

Check all the wires.


----------



## gMemo92 (Jun 5, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> View attachment 89131
> Do you have this little logo when booting?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



I already tried doing that. It just shows error screen.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DarkGabbz said:


> Check all the wires.



Also i remember it used to boot to a blue X logo and Blue Xbox letters back then.


----------



## jellybeangreen2 (Jun 6, 2017)

gMemo92 said:


> I already tried doing that. It just shows error screen.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



When you turn on the console, press the power button and check the splash screen. No difference?

Try again

This time press and hold for a few seconds, again no difference?

Finally press the eject button to turn on console instead of power and see what happens. There used to be if you presssed eject button it would not the chip. Check that if it doesn't work. Just TSOP it and forget about the modchip


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 6, 2017)

jellybeangreen2 said:


> When you turn on the console, press the power button and check the splash screen. No difference?
> 
> Try again
> 
> ...


He can't tsop it when he can't turn it on.


----------



## jellybeangreen2 (Jun 6, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> He can't tsop it when he can't turn it on.



I thought he could turn the console on and got to the splash screen?


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 6, 2017)

jellybeangreen2 said:


> I thought he could turn the console on and got to the splash screen?


But he can't boot games and access the dashboard.


----------



## jellybeangreen2 (Jun 6, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> But he can't boot games and access the dashboard.



Sorry, literally brain fart.

Best thing for you to do. Just buy an Aladdin or duo x3 modchip. You can find them online easily and come preflashed. This will save call the headache. Duo x3 is £18


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 6, 2017)

jellybeangreen2 said:


> Sorry, literally brain fart.
> 
> Best thing for you to do. Just buy an Aladdin or duo x3 modchip. You can find them online easily and come preflashed. This will save call the headache. Duo x3 is £18


The aladdin is very cheap 4€ for 1 chip and 5 chips for 13€.


----------



## jellybeangreen2 (Jun 6, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> The aladdin is very cheap 4€ for 1 chip and 5 chips for 13€.




Then he can sell his Xecuter chip, flashed with a bios. If it works, they're worth a ton!!! Just checked 2.6ce new. Someone wants £175...


----------



## gMemo92 (Jun 7, 2017)

jellybeangreen2 said:


> Then he can sell his Xecuter chip, flashed with a bios. If it works, they're worth a ton!!! Just checked 2.6ce new. Someone wants £175...



Tried all of them. None of them worked. Something tells me some of the solder points came lose.Or maybe cold joints or something.

Only problem is i don't have a soldering kit or the soldering wick so that i can resolder the wires.

I think it might be that. Because it's been like this for years. It hadn't been turned on in years. just a couple of days ago that i decided to fire it up thinking that everything would be cool. At least it turns on. Everything turns on. Except that i think the Modchip isn't.

I'm just dying to play some Xbox classics. I got a buddy that has a library of Xbox games i was just thinking of borrowing and burning them. lol

Do you know if Xbox can play PS1 games? Can is 100% emulate every game?

What should i do? You said someone wants 175$? for it? How much would that be in US ?


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 7, 2017)

gMemo92 said:


> Tried all of them. None of them worked. Something tells me some of the solder points came lose.Or maybe cold joints or something.
> 
> Only problem is i don't have a soldering kit or the soldering wick so that i can resolder the wires.
> 
> ...


For this old xecuter chip you aren't getting $175.


----------



## jellybeangreen2 (Jun 7, 2017)

gMemo92 said:


> Tried all of them. None of them worked. Something tells me some of the solder points came lose.Or maybe cold joints or something.
> 
> Only problem is i don't have a soldering kit or the soldering wick so that i can resolder the wires.
> 
> ...



That was brand new. - you might get £20/30+ if it works since it is genuine xecuter


----------

